# Got inspired---the new hay feeder!



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking at the neat feeders on here, and getting tired of the tons of wasted hay, DH and I got into the scrap wood and built the bucks a new feeder.  It holds a full bale and then some and so far, is working great!  Nowhere near as much hay dumped and they are eating what the spill from of the catch tray too.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 13, 2013)

I like that BIG BUCK EATING HAY in the last picture!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I like that BIG BUCK EATING HAY in the last picture!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


Yeah, he is alright---smells kind bad though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

HAHAH ^^

That looks awesome!! Really really good. Ya'll had a bigger budget than me. lol

I think that will work great and I may make me one of those one day. You should make introductions. haha


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish cooking for my husband was that easy, LOL!  The feeder looks awesome


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I wish cooking for my husband was that easy, LOL!  The feeder looks awesome


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 13, 2013)

Yours look like they took a lot more time and ambition than my new ones


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 13, 2013)

That is really nice!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I wish cooking for my husband was that easy, LOL!  The feeder looks awesome


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments.  We are going to make another one for the does now (if I have enough scrap leftover still-we were using bits of stuff from our fencing and roofing projects so I might be short a few chunks of 2x4).  If we do though, I think I'll do some photo-directions and post it.


----------

